# Can you reinstall Windows 98 without product key?



## niachild (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi! Please help me. I had to replace the motherboard on my computer and the computer store told me that they needed my Windows 98 disk to reinstall. But, Windows 98 was already installed when I got it, and the disk I have says "For new installation only." They (computer store) said I need to have the product key. Here's my question(s): What do I do? Can't they just reinstall using my "homemade" startup disk? Does this mean that I have to buy a new Window 98 again? Please help, I'm desparate and upset. Thanks, guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi niachild,

You have to have the key to install.

SM


----------



## niachild (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks for answering my question...I was afraid of that. Do they still have Windows 98 or 2000 in the stores?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello!

If you have W98 installed you can load Belarc (posted below) and on the printout it will list yor product key. "If" the windows that is installed is from the Cd you have then the key will work. If not then your out of luck!

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Also: to determine your current product key go inot the registry:

Click Start\Run...regedit [enter]

on the left, click HKEY_LOCAL-MACHINE
click software
click microsoft
click windows
click currentversion

Look down the list on the right and look for ProductKey. You will see 5 groups of 5 aplha-numeric characters, such as: A1B2C-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

niachild,

I just reread your post. The repair store is replacing the motherboard. Right?! Not the hard disk nor consequently the Operating System. Tell them to take the Product Key from there.
pyritechips has described how -----

What was wrong with the motherboard?? I've become suspicious.

SM


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

If all they are doing is replacing the motherboard, then there's no reason to reinstall W98. Ask them why they're reinstalling W98. They should just be able to boot into W98 SafeMode, remove the system devices and any onboard devices from Device Manager and boot right back into W98 and let it reinstall the devices. Are you sure there isn't more to the problem than just the MB?


----------



## niachild (Dec 20, 2002)

You guys are GREAT! Only the motherboard was replaced. But he said it would cost me an additional $150 to reinstall WIN98, and he couldn't do without the product key. Is an additional charge reasonable, in addition to the motherboard replacement? Can a computer newbie like me reboot WIN98 from safemode without his professional help?

Before today's visit to the NEW computer shop, here's what happened: There was a major storm and I had a regular surge protector on my computer (yup - major lesson learned.) Lighting struck all around my house. Anyway, I took it to a major brand computer store. 

Result: The modem was fried. I knew that was true. I was already planning to upgrade my hard drive, so I also it replaced from a Western Digital 10.2 GB HD to Maxtor 40GB 7200 RPM HD. 
The system was ok for about a week, then the system kept locking up, whether I was logging on, logging off, typing in word, getting online, etc. No matter what, it was doing strange things. (Oh, the computer is an Intel Celeron 533 MHz Computer).

Now..when I had the modem and HD replaced before, at the other store, they "reinstalled" WIN98 without any problem, which is why I pause for concern. I also wanted to replace the motherboard, should I decide to upgrade WIN98 to XP. Based on that compatibility analysis, I figured it was best.

Sorry..I'm usually not this long-winded. Does all of this help? Just wanted to explain in more detail. I'll definitely tell the shop what you've told me and see what happens. Let me know if this is way off - I just don't want to be taken advantage of. THANKS!


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

We will help you reinstall a Windows operating system and it will not cost you a dime. The best geeks I know are right here---just dying to help someone fix something!!

Answer to your question: Yes! You can do it!

SM

None of my business, but I'll ask anyway:

What kind of new motherboard and how much??


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Boy I would install win 98 all day long for that money and only work two days a week. That is more than the program cost.

Here is a link to a site that tells how to do a clean install

http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.html


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

If they installed the motherboard, they should also boot into Windows and install the drivers for the new motherboard as part of the deal. Once again, they don't need to reinstall W98, they just need to reinstall the System Devices and the drivers for those devices and you should be fine. 

Or you can try to do it yourself. Just be sure you get all of the driver disks or CDs that came with the new motherboard.


----------

